# My plant is not growing... well growing slow.



## FloydBanks (Apr 18, 2007)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=98023&posted=1#post98023

is my grow journal with a pic from today.  It's day 15 of veg, and it's still tiny.  I havn't moved it in to a bigger pot yet because it's still so small, so I didn't think it needed a bigger pot yet... suggestions are greatly appreciated.

I'm using miracle grow potting soil (feeds plants up to three months) mixed with a little perlite, and just plain tap water to water it. 
It shot up out of the ground quickly, grew to that size within a day or so, and then has stayed about that size ever since.  I'm watering every 2 to 2.5 days.... I havn't had it go droopy on me.  I have plenty of ventilation.  The temps stay 70's to low 80's now that I put another fan in my closet with the plant.


----------



## mrspliffy (Feb 17, 2009)

be patient bro it could just be the genetics of the plant,one thing i wouldnt recommend is miricle grow.dont believe that your plants can feed off it for three months i'd go for around 3-weeks before i started using nutes next time try growing in a professional grow soil chechkout your local grow store they will put you right.miricle grow sucks


----------



## kalikisu (Feb 17, 2009)

Yeah you have to go thru MG soil and break down any lumps as they may be nute filled. Your plant is most likely working on its roots right now. Just have patience my friend.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 17, 2009)

*04-19-2007, 02:49 Am*


----------



## nvthis (Feb 17, 2009)

I dunno Hippie. Maybe they are _still_ tiny...:rofl:


----------

